# OEM Navi install in 05 GTI



## MK3SUPER8 (Sep 2, 2004)

I would like to install a OEM Navi system in my gti can someone "please" help me,.Also where can i purchase one complete( dealer is second choice) .
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: OEM Navi install in 05 GTI (MK3SUPER8)*

Hello,
I think this thread should help:
Navi install in Rabbit


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OEM Navi install in 05 GTI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hello,
I think this thread should help:
Navi install in Rabbit

how the hell would that help an owner of a *MkIV* GTI?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: OEM Navi install in 05 GTI (Rabbit5GTI)*

Oh that's my bad guys, I overlooked the 2005 part. Although MkV started in 2003 in Europe


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: OEM Navi install in 05 GTI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Oh that's my bad guys, I overlooked the 2005 part. Although MkV started in 2003 in Europe









you are correct, but since OP says he is from NY, that doesn't really apply...now does it?


----------



## FLYTDIGUY (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: OEM Navi install in 05 GTI (MK3SUPER8)*

Sent you an IM.


----------

